# My homemade R4512 dado insert



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

After researching on the internet for a dado insert, I didn't have any luck. Ridgid said it would be a few months before they released one. Not wanting to spend the money since I had already dropped 110.00 on the dado set, this is what I came up with.

It's made out of scrap pine (all I had laying around) I'll make a zero clearance insert as well. Maybe out of Maple??? Make it a little stiffer.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice job. That'll work. I have one made from MDF. Same principle and I've never had a problem with mine. Although they are getting worn and it's probably time to make new ones. Thanks for adding a project to my to do list. :laughing:


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

My preference for ZCI is Baltic Birch.

The important thing with ZCIs is that you don't want them to deflect with downward pressure. The deflection can make for ugly dados or rabbets.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks great... I like lexan myself but then again I'm a lil lexan crazy 

Only problem with it is you need to have an old beater blade to cut the insert so as to not wreck your blade! 

~tom


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

Where can I get lexan?


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

Lowes, Home Depot, Menards.


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

Man, that is some expensive stuff!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

RetiredLE said:


> Man, that is some expensive stuff!


Yeah it is... I got a dozen 5x9 sheets of 1/2" free on the last movie set I was on... And a couple 1/4" That's why I'm so LEXAN CRAZY!!! Lol

~tom


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Btw... It's no maintenance and doesent warp or wear out... So even after I run out I'll be buying some more...

~tom


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Go into the insert business!*



firemedic said:


> Yeah it is... I got a dozen 5x9 sheets of 1/2" free on the last movie set I was on... And a couple 1/4" That's why I'm so LEXAN CRAZY!!! Lol
> ~tom


 I love Lexan too and it cuts sooo much better than Plexi and doesn't shatter. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

I made a pine zero clearance one. The dadi is next.


----------



## Yeorwned (Jan 9, 2010)

I buy 1/2" solid UHMW to make zero clearance inserts. It has near the lowest friction you can get on a surface, extremely easy to machine, and not that expensive. A 4" x 48" piece yields you an insert and a fence face upgrade, under $20.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

whats everyone doing for the hold downs on home made ZCI's for the R4512? I've been playing with it some, no problems making a catch for the back end but that magnet is throwing me for a bit of a loop. best Ive come up so far is a washer epoxied in. seems like without anything at the front to hold it down the rear end with that odd depression at the rear of the opening could cause the insert to lift in the front very easily.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Just in case you wanted to buy one (but what fun is that): http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/20...4512-Table-Saw-ZeroClearance-Dado-Insert.aspx


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Chickn, not only is that not the fun way, I'm too damn cheap for 25 ea....lol..but seriously. 25x4 ZCI's is a few router bits, like 20 of those onsrud blades..humm what cool new tool do i want thats around 100 bucks? time to shop..lol


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Insert looks good to me, while you're at it, make up a few more.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

troyd1976 said:


> whats everyone doing for the hold downs on home made ZCI's for the R4512? I've been playing with it some, no problems making a catch for the back end but that magnet is throwing me for a bit of a loop. best Ive come up so far is a washer epoxied in. seems like without anything at the front to hold it down the rear end with that odd depression at the rear of the opening could cause the insert to lift in the front very easily.


 
I am not familiar with the R4512.

Is there enough lip to drill, tap, and install machine screws?

I would not run a ZCI without it being mechanically fastened. :smile:


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

RetiredLE said:


> Where can I get lexan?





dwendt1978 said:


> Lowes, Home Depot, Menards.





RetiredLE said:


> Man, that is some expensive stuff!


If you poke around the section where they cut it you can buy offcuts that people had cut and didn't take with them. I used to buy it when I was in school - a whole trunk full would cost maybe $5 since the sheets were already purchased by the first person who got it cut. I've also picked up scrap 2x stock that way as well.


----------

